# Suche DC/DC Wandler



## Sera (4 Mai 2011)

Kennt jemand einen Anbieter eines DC/DC Umsetzer der folgende Punkte erfüllt:

- Eingangsspannung zwischen 25V bis 48V zu einer
- Ausgangsspannung möglichst 80V ( Toleranz nur nach unten aber da min 70V)
- Ausgangsstrom 10A 

Die Eingangsspannung wird von Akkupack gespeist. Dieser hat am Anfang 48V fällt jedoch recht schnell auf ~25V ab. Ich brauche jedoch eine möglichst konstante Spannung von möglichst 80V.

Eine möglichst kompakte Bauform wäre auch wünschenswert, aber ist ersteinmal zweitrangig.
Kennt jemand dazu was?
Dank Euch!


----------



## rheumakay (4 Mai 2011)

hallo versuchs mal bei MeanWell

http://www.mrmultitronik.de/katalog/index.php?mode=show_mainkat&action=5&lang=1

haben dort mehrere Dc/DC Inverter gekauft von 48V Input nach 24VOutput
(Staplerbatterie um PC anzuschließen)

funktioniert tadellos seit Jahren.


----------



## Lars Weiß (4 Mai 2011)

Deutronic baut DC/DC-Wandler


----------



## Sera (4 Mai 2011)

Danke euch beiden,
Deutronic hat leider keine im entsprechenden Leistungsbereich,
Bei  MeanWell gibt es keine mit Ausgangsspannung im Bereich von 80V.

Ich habe ein SC/DC Converter gefunden der in die Richtige Richtung geht von Firma Thiele
http://www.thiele-electronic.de/pdf/archiv/460.pdf

Sollte doch noch jemand einen passenderen finden, wäre das trotzdem super.


----------



## winnman (4 Mai 2011)

frag mal bei benning an: 

http://de.benning.de/de/corporate/produkte-dienstleistungen/industrie-stromversorgungen.html


----------

